
Microsoft TypeScript graduates to Visual Studio  - yiedyie
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2101920/microsoft-typescript-graduates-to-visual-studio.html
======
NicoJuicy
Didn't use it, but perhaps it's time.

For the ones who want to start out, check:
[http://www.typescriptlang.org/samples/](http://www.typescriptlang.org/samples/)

